# tuckahoe wma



## Coon Dog (Oct 24, 2012)

Was thinking about going on first rifle hunt we used to kill some deer and hogs there not been there in 7 years or longer any hogs or deer there anymore anyone no how the early hunts have done this year thanks for any info


----------



## Echo (Oct 29, 2012)

Coon Dog said:


> Was thinking about going on first rifle hunt we used to kill some deer and hogs there not been there in 7 years or longer any hogs or deer there anymore anyone no how the early hunts have done this year thanks for any info


 
I was at the primitive weapons hunt during the 1st week of October and it was not a good hunt at all. Only about 15 deer killed total and I only saw 1 from the tree in 3 days of hard hunting. Whether that just means there will be more deer available for this hunt or  that the population is perhaps down a little bit from years past remains to be seen.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 12, 2012)

I went on the first rifle hunt this year.  First time back in 10yrs.

I was thoroughly disgusted with this hunt.....

I graduated from GSU in 02.  I spent quite a bit of time hunting Tuckahoe back then.  I had some great success out there and always enjoyed my time, and the other folks hunting the WMA.

Well......................  This year was horrible.  Guys riding 4 wheelers and their trucks from sun up till dusk.......................

I found 3 illegal ladder stands.............  I found the stands because when I went in to hunt my climber on Friday afternoon, there was a guy climbing a tree 30yds away from it....  The story he gave me was his buddy dropped him off back there and he didn't have a clue where he was at.........  I believed him, told him to stay put, and I'd go hunt another area.  Told him I was coming back in the morning..

That's how I found the ladder stands..................  Also found the people who they belonged too..  They were waiting by my truck that evening.............  They said they were pulling them out the next day, since "Everybody knew where they were at now....."

Myself, and my 3 buddies I was hunting with hunted the next morning and called it quits.  We were all highly disappointed...

Guys were dumping deer by our camp that they half - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - cleaned........

Only taking the back straps, leaving both back hams, front shoulders, neck...................  

The hunt really left a bad taste in my mouth...  And I've hunted WMA's for 20yrs.........


----------



## AK hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. . .  I just moved to Augusta from Alaska and was looking to take my boy to Tuckahoe for deer over Thanksgiving.  I know no one wants to share their perfect spot, but I need some help getting pointed in the general direction.  Can anyone get me started in the right general direction?

Thanks.


----------

